# nettoyer ampli hifi



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Bonsoir

me voila avec un tit post atypique.. 
je viens de recuperer un ancien ampli hi fi (pionneer sa-610) et celui-ci montre des signes de faiblesse certainement du à une prise de poussiere.. je souhiterias le nettoyer.. notamment le potar de la balance qui lorqu'on le tourne fait gresiller le son et les connectiques des fils audio des enceintes qui font mauvais contact avec eux.. 
comment faire ?? y a til des produits pour le nettoyer ou a utiliser??

merci d'avance


----------



## Patamach (1 Février 2006)

Y aurait il qqn pour nettoyer ce topic ??


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Février 2006)

djayhh a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> me voila avec un tit post atypique..
> je viens de recuperer un ancien ampli hi fi (pionneer sa-610) et celui-ci montre des signes de faiblesse certainement du à une prise de poussiere.. je souhiterias le nettoyer.. notamment le potar de la balance qui lorqu'on le tourne fait gresiller le son et les connectiques des fils audio des enceintes qui font mauvais contact avec eux..
> ...


Il en existe bien sûr ... tu en trouveras dans tous les magasins de composants électroniques ou dans les bricos .... il s'agit de "spray" nettoyeurs de contacts ... un petit coup de pschhhh et ça repart!


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

Pour virer la poussiere : 
Aspirateur avec la puissance regler au minimum 
Ou une bombe d'air sec

Tu peux aussi regarder ce fil : 
Nettoyage de vos outils informatiques


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Février 2006)

pour nettoyer utilise des bombes d'air ça marche bien.. après pour le gresillement ça peut venir des potentiomètres qui sont vieux... du coup il y aura ptete besoin de les changer.


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2006)

Tout est dit !


----------

